# i have a question about melting lead down to make sinkers



## jerriod74 (Dec 27, 2011)

he my name Jerriod R Raab I just came from Afghanistan and fixing to go to myrtle beach for 2 week I started surf fishin a little bit the last time i was at the beach. I'm into doin thing myself and providing my own thing. I bought weight mold for pyramid sinkers. i was givin over 100lbs of lead that was used in a printing shop. i need to know what type of pot to get to mely it down with so i can pour me some sinkers before I go fishing. thanks for any help you can give. By the way I already have a lantil 

Thanks 
Spc Raab


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

the best for the do-it yourselfer is called the "hot pot 2" holds about 4 # of lead ,has an element attached to the pot so the lead always stays hot while poering and the price aint bad-50$ if memory serves.bass pro has this item on the shelf or you can order thru DO-IT mold co.remmember to always wear eye protection,melt in a well ventilated area and wear gloves,also NO WATER anywhere including condesation from cold molds,hot lead and water go BOOM like a land mine,good luck


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Exactly what spike said...

Welcome home, and thanks.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

This is the pot I use. it holds 20# of lead and when pouring even 1-2 ounce weights I use it up quickly. I use a ladle to pour. Get one that looks like this. it has a little spout in the bottom so you can pour clean hot lead quickly.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I use a Turkey cooker (propane) with the adjusable regulator. use a cast iron dutch oven to hold my lead I only cast every 2-3 years. I usually cast 5-6 oz storms and 5-6 oz sputnicks a 50# or so each style all you need is good gloves a ladle and a skimmer.(I use a large resterant style stainless spoon with a bunch of holes drilled in it)

BE CAREFULL AND WORK OUTSIDE! MAKE SURE THE LEAD YOU ARE ADDING IS DRY and a Full FACE SHIELD would be SAFER


----------



## jerriod74 (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks for the reply i have about 20lbs or so weights pour for my 2 week vacation to the beach that should last me a day or 2 lol
Spc Raab


----------

